# Paarderif



## OleMorris

Wat is een 'paarderif'?
Ik heb dit woord in een gedicht van Oosterhoff gevonden.
Het zin zegt 'Bescherm je tegen 'h paarderif!'. 
De context is mee niet bijzonder klaar...dit gedicht is tamelijk raadselachtig.


----------



## eno2

Rif is geraamte.
Paarderif: paardengeraamte. Lijkt verouderd.
Dichters zijn gek op ongebruikelijke woorden. En raadseltjes.


----------



## OleMorris

eno2 said:


> Rif is geraamte.
> Paarderif: paardengeraamte. Lijkt verouderd.
> Dichters zijn gek op ongebruikelijke woorden. En raadseltjes.



Bedankt! Ik had geen idee.
Het is een interessant gedicht, maar heel cryptisch!


----------



## eno2

De zin 
Cryptisch.


----------



## OleMorris

eno2 said:


> De zin
> Cryptisch.



Dank je wel


----------



## eno2

Paarderif is een mooi woord. 
Paardengeraamte  bezit weinig of geen poëtische 'resonantie'.


----------



## OleMorris

eno2 said:


> Paarderif is een mooi woord.
> Paardengeraamte  bezit weinig of geen poëtische 'resonantie'.



Ja, ik begrijp. Eigenlijk had ik gedacht dat dit woord iets met een klif of rif te maken had


----------



## eno2

Het is duidelijk een kwestie van vormovereenkomst. 
Etymologisch komt rif van rib. 



> 1595 ◻ Oudnoors rif [ook: rib(be)] (vgl. rivier); het Nederlands kent ook rib voor bank in zee, vgl. de Houtrib; denkelijk ligt vormovereenkomst hieraan ten grondslag



De 'normale' betekenis van rif is natuurlijk koraalrif:


> aardrijkskunde lange, smalle ondiepte in zee, steil omhoogrijzende uit een rotsachtige bodem, al of niet bezet met koraal


DVD


----------



## eno2

OleMorris said:


> heel cryptisch!


De faam van cryptische dichters maakt me nerveus. 
Tonnus Oosterhof schreef over zijn gedichten dat het 'stelsels van uitspraken' zijn, die de lezer moeten verleiden om 'Zo is het!' te roepen. 

Ik zou eerder roepen: ik versta er niets van.


----------



## OleMorris

eno2 said:


> Het is duidelijk een kwestie van vormovereenkomst.
> Etymologisch komt rif van rib.



Ah-ha, heel interessant! 'Rib' en 'geraamte' behoren beide tot het gebied van het (ook menselijk) lichaam.


----------



## OleMorris

eno2 said:


> De faam van cryptische dichters maakt me nerveus.
> Tonnus Oosterhof schreef over zijn gedichten dat het 'stelsels van uitspraken' zijn, die de lezer moeten verleiden om 'Zo is het!' te roepen.
> 
> Ik zou eerder roepen: ik versta er niets van.



Haha, dan ben ik niet de enige!


----------

